# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access > سوال: راست چین کردن فیلدها در فرم در اکسس 2007

## morphis

با سلام و خسته نباشی خدمت دوستان
فرمهای طراحی شده با ویزارد همگی چب چین هستند. (مانند فایل نمونه). چگونه در اکسس 2007 می توانم آنها را راست چین کنم(فرم فارسی). به عنوان مثال در این فایل و در فرم، باید برچسب فیلدهای نام و نام خانوادگی و... سمت راست قرار گیرد و خود نام و نام خانوادگی سمت چپ.
با تشکر فراوان sampleee.rar

----------


## Abbas Amiri

در Access Options در قسمت Advanced  ، در Default Direction گزینه Right to left را تیک بزنید البته فرمهایی که جدید ساخته می شوند تاثیر خواهد داشت.برای فرمهای قبلی اولا در Properties فرم ، خصوصیت Orientation را Right to left قرار دهید وسپس بصورت دستی تغییرات را اعمال کنید.

----------


## Aligol44

بسيار راهنمايي خوبي بود و من هم چنين مشكلي داشتم كه اكنون حل شد. 
دوست عزيز در اكسس 2003 در تب Home  با كيلك روي Left - to Right Text Direction در قسمت Rich Text فرم راست چين مي‌شود ولي در اكسس 2007 اين گزينه غير فعال است . اگر روش فعال نمودن آن را مي‌دانيد مرا راهنمايي نمائيد. متشكرم.
Aligol44@yahoo.com

----------


## r.farrokhnaz

22.jpg
23.jpg

----------

